# The Community Forum



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

_*This is the place for those fun, and not so serious threads, birthday greetings, & general chit-chat. Above all, be respectful to your fellow forum members as they have a right to their own opinions too ... Opinions are just that, opinions, nothing more, nothing less!!
*_

Not my words.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Which represents my exact opinion about the community forum. Unfortunately, others think it's the place where they're supposed to turn in their doctoral thesis.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Who farted?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Who farted?


Xenakis did.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Xenakis did.


We all do :O


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
He was simply trying to drown out Handel's Messiah and the Nutcracker simultaneously!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Another opportunity for a group effort in threading a thread anyway we like. No selfishly woven OPs to constrain the next posters.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

starthrower said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> He was simply trying to drown out Handel's Messiah and the Nutcracker simultaneously!


He would need to fart very, very loudly to drown out the _Hallelujah_ chrous! I hope nothing else comes out.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree with the premise -- except ya'll's opinions are wrong!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well if everything ends up being about jokes around here, then it may as well be called a comedy forum. 

& some very lame "comedy" at that, eg. like the fart jokes, which show the ignorance of certain people who can't accept the simple fact that much of classical music - & other music - moved on from the era of closed harmony to the period of open sound we're in right now, & it started around 1945, or even before. 

At first I found these jokes a bit funny, now I find them tiresome. I may just stick to the current listening and other more music specific threads for a while. Less nonsense goes on there, or even none. I'm not anti-fun but when these things happen, the "fun" sometimes leads to nastiness. Eg. the closing of Polednice's thread...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

The best way to react to jokes you're tired of is to ignore them.

Anyway, a forum will work the way it works. Anyone but an admin* or mod* trying to force it in any other direction will result in an awkward and joyless situation.

* The same may apply here as well.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

& another issue is, that if you reveal you like something on this forum, something that's not exactly trendy, some idiots end up throwing that in your face and dragging you through the mud. That's just not on, imo. It's not normal and these people are simply not normal (although I'm obviously abnormal for enjoying certain things, & not liking things they like, that's their judgement). With me, I got the fact that I don't listen to boring Baroque operas about wigs standing around singing about the gods, or Wagnerian epics on steroids in their complete form. For Polednice, he gets Brahms jokes. With Argus, who's now gone, he got the Beethoven vs. Black Sabbath comparisons. & yes, he retaliated with anti-wig statements. What do you do? I won't stoop to that level, but if you start with me, watch out. I don't own thousands of cd's, I have no intention to, but I can think, and I can give you back the **** that you give me. So to those people, p*ss off...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Sid James said:


> & another issue is, that if you reveal you like something on this forum, something that's not exactly trendy, some idiots end up throwing that in your face and dragging you through the mud. That's just not on, imo. It's not normal and these people are simply not normal (although I'm obviously abnormal for enjoying certain things, & not liking things they like, that's their judgement). With me, I got the fact that I don't listen to boring Baroque operas about wigs standing around singing about the gods, or Wagnerian epics on steroids in their complete form. For Polednice, he gets Brahms jokes. With Argus, who's now gone, he got the Beethoven vs. Black Sabbath comparisons. & yes, he retaliated with anti-wig statements. What do you do? I won't stoop to that level, but if you start with me, watch out. I don't own thousands of cd's, I have no intention to, but I can think, and I can give you back the **** that you give me. So to those people, p*ss off...


I thought the Black Sabbath jokes from me was one of my finest, as I equated Black Sabbath's acronymn B_S with bull-sheet. Got to give me some credit for that.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I thought the Black Sabbath jokes from me was one of my finest, as I equated Black Sabbath's acronymn B_S with bull-sheet. Got to give me some credit for that.


Absolutely ingenious, sir. Voltaire would be jealous of how profoundly witty you are.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Well if everything ends up being about jokes around here, then it may as well be called a comedy forum.
> 
> & some very lame "comedy" at that, eg. like the fart jokes, which show the ignorance of certain people who can't accept the simple fact that much of classical music - & other music - moved on from the era of closed harmony to the period of open sound we're in right now, & it started around 1945, or even before.
> 
> At first I found these jokes a bit funny, now I find them tiresome. I may just stick to the current listening and other more music specific threads for a while. Less nonsense goes on there, or even none. I'm not anti-fun but when these things happen, the "fun" sometimes leads to nastiness. Eg. the closing of Polednice's thread...


I don't mind the jokes but I think a comedy forum is a great idea. Make a separate forum for all the jokes.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

**** it, I'll just keep my mouth shut from now on and leave most of you to your **** stand up routines.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Sid James said:


> & another issue is, that if you reveal you like something on this forum, something that's not exactly trendy, some idiots end up throwing that in your face and dragging you through the mud. That's just not on, imo. It's not normal and these people are simply not normal (although I'm obviously abnormal for enjoying certain things, & not liking things they like, that's their judgement). With me, I got the fact that I don't listen to boring Baroque operas about wigs standing around singing about the gods, or Wagnerian epics on steroids in their complete form. For Polednice, he gets Brahms jokes. With Argus, who's now gone, he got the Beethoven vs. Black Sabbath comparisons. & yes, he retaliated with anti-wig statements. What do you do? I won't stoop to that level, but if you start with me, watch out. I don't own thousands of cd's, I have no intention to, but I can think, and I can give you back the **** that you give me. So to those people, p*ss off...


Mr. James, I do believe I like this side of you! I'm compelled to start some beef with you so I'll have to be watching over my back. I wanna see this Sid more often...me likey.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes but imagine a situation in which TC becomes world famous for its comedic appeal, this would cause a shift of balance in the force and TC would henceforth be known among the civilizations as "Talk Comedy".

We must then ask ourselves: is this unprecedented turn of events desirable?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Honestly, Sid...I'm sure I've passed up many a nasty post directed at me or about me...I mean, I champion the same two pianists over and over and am as hard headed as they come. I truly don't know how I haven't been the recipient of more attacks as it is! I don't question it, however. It's fine by me as confrontation is not something I fundamentally enjoy. I saw one about you and your posts supposedly getting weirder and weirder recently...I then went back and read your post thoroughly and agreed with you completely. I don't know. We're all different. We're bound to butt heads eventually; it's how you go about handling it that counts and you, sir, are a gentleman.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

TrazomGangflow said:


> I don't mind the jokes but I think a comedy forum is a great idea. Make a separate forum for all the jokes.


Not sure how well that would work in practice.

"That brings a funny thought to mind . . . D'OH! . . . OK, wait . . . hold on a minute . . . "


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

kv466 said:


> Mr. James, I do believe I like this side of you! I'm compelled to start some beef with you so I'll have to be watching over my back. I wanna see this Sid more often...me likey.


It was quite a rant, and often when I do that, I go back and heavily edit it in like 5 or so minutes, or before I log off for a session here. I am very impulsive, more here on TC than in reality, probably.

I went a bit overboard but I just am aiming to get over it & basically stick to the less controversial threads. Eg. current listening, my favourite here, as well as composer or musical topic specific threads. That might stop me from ranting.

Basically I hate extremists of any hue, musical, political, you name it. I hate ideologues. Most of all I hate calcified jurassics who think music, society, or whatever, should be back in the stone age, anything more recent than that is rubbish, etc. I think it's these people who are rubbish, quite frankly, they are cactus in my book...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> It was quite a rant, and often when I do that, I go back and heavily edit it in like 5 or so minutes, or before I log off for a session here. I am very impulsive, more here on TC than in reality, probably.
> 
> I went a bit overboard but I just am aiming to get over it & basically stick to the less controversial threads. Eg. current listening, my favourite here, as well as composer or musical topic specific threads. That might stop me from ranting.
> 
> Basically I hate extremists of any hue, musical, political, you name it. I hate ideologues. Most of all I hate calcified jurassics who think music, society, or whatever, should be back in the stone age, anything more recent than that is rubbish, etc. I think it's these people who are rubbish, quite frankly, they are cactus in my book...


I agree, Sid. The Currently listening thread is becoming my favorite too. No bias or complaints or head butting, just music.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Absolutely ingenious, sir. Voltaire would be jealous of how profoundly witty you are.


Thanks. 

How's the music of Sebastian de Albero (1722-1756) going for you? Any progress? Are you a piano student?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How's the music of Sebastian de Albero (1722-1756) going for you? Any progress? Are you a piano student?


You're welcome. 

I still haven't explored his music that much as I've been quite lazy these last few days. But who knows, maybe he'll turn out to be the greatest genius in the history of music that no one has heard of.

And yes, I am.

Edit: I think I'm being manipulated here . . .


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Just for the record, I'm not a fan of fart/silly jokes. I was being a bit sarcastic in response to the accusation of seriousness in the community forum threads. But since Harpsy took the unintended bait as an opportunity to slam Xenakis, I had to counter with something. OK, that's all. Carry on with whatever...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^& I'd add, that these people, they put down what the consensus says are amongst the most significant composers of post-1945 period. Eg. Cage, Xenakis, Stockhausen, whoever takes their fancy, basically. & yet they listen to, amongst other things, really obscure wig composers that nobody much cares about. So who's being elitist, snobbish, and highbrow? Is it me listening to some of the big names of post 1945 or these jurassic "critics" who listen to names from the Baroque, etc. that hardly anybody knows about or cares for, even many musicians would scratch their heads at these names, they are basically only of interest to hard-core fans of the wigs, etc. The cpo label is replete with these, I've bought a few of the more modern era obscure composers on that label, and basically it's been a waste of money, even with these things on special, these guys tend to be the definition of rehash, bar maybe a few things...


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

^ What if someone enjoyed _both_ the wigs and the post '45s?

You don't have to insult Baroque composers in order to defend 20th century ones.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^I listen to both the wigs and post-1945 composers, I enjoy them both, but that is not my point. It is some people's double standards, and basically it's not that much about what you listen to, it's about ATTITUDE.

But forget it, it seems that certain sacred cows cannot be touched or questioned here, but other easy targets are open slather. Just read what I said on the Andre Rieu thread, read between the lines and apply it generally & you might understand what I'm saying. But it's all useless it seems.

Some other members are sick to death of this **** here. Some have contacted me by PM over the last few months. We, the majority, are middle of the road and very open, it's just a small element of hard core conservatives who pull this place down, or have potential to, to the level of the toilet.

I can go on but that's all I'm saying. Enough is enough, enough of the bullsh*t. Yes, let's use humour, but then let's use it against people's idiotic assumptions and jurassic ways of thinking that would have been old hat even 100 years ago...


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

^ But I have no problem with what you're saying. I'm not sure what's going on, but why are you directing all of that at me?
If you're angry about the trolling, then I guess you're right, my trolling can get out of control from time to time. But if you're angry because of the whole wigs vs. post 45's issue, then why direct your anger at me even though I enjoy both periods of music?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Dodecaplex, I'd suggest changing your avatar, that one makes you appear like a massive douchebag 24/7, which is (mostly ) unearned.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*^^Dodecaplex *- I was aiming to talk generally, I'm angry at other's attitudes really, I hardly know you, I'm not judging but responding to your questions.

I think it's related to this thread, the issue of some members getting things thrown back at them unceremoniously, sometimes meant as a joke, but it doesn't come across that way all the time.

Eg. me - a certain member before saying to the effect that my opinions didn't matter, since I don't like Wagner's long operas or Bach's Mass in B minor.

Eg. Polednice - the Brahms vs. Wagner "debate" which has been dead as a dodo for like 100 years or more, is now resurrected, for various agendas, incl. to put Brahms down and elevate Wagner. Maybe it was a joke a month back, now it's stale, although it doesn't seem to be happening that much now.

Eg. Argus - a former member, he wasn't a saint, but neither are his detractors. He didn't like the wigs and made it clear. Then he got these stupid Beethoven vs. Black Sabbath "comparisons" (spurious ones at that). It amazes me that people have time to waste to make these comparisons, or have the headspace to think of these absurd things, etc.

I could probably go on but these are the main examples...


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Dodecaplex, I'd suggest changing your avatar, that one makes you appear like a massive douchebag 24/7, which is (mostly ) unearned.


Ah! Good ol' avatarism. I might write a paper on that one day. But for now, I'm proud of my avatar. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Ah! Good ol' *avatarism*. I might write a paper on that one day. But for now, I'm proud of my avatar. Thanks for the suggestion though.


Indeed, there was a thread on avatars & character perceptions a while back, if you google it you may be able to find it.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Sid James said:


> *^^Dodecaplex *- I was aiming to talk generally, I'm angry at other's attitudes really, I hardly know you, I'm not judging but responding to your questions.


Well, I guess it was a misunderstanding.

Anyway, the Beethoven vs. Black Sabbath comparison seems to be very interesting to read. I'll get to work on that.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Indeed, there was a thread on avatars & character perceptions a while back, if you google it you may be able to find it.


I've seen (and maybe even participated in) that thread. It was when I still had an actual dodecaplex (or Tesla) as my avatar, I think.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, the point was to chase away Polednice, and the deed has been done. I'll leave the community forum as well. 

You all enjoy your... whatever.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Dodecaplex, I'd suggest changing your avatar, that one makes you appear like a massive douchebag 24/7, which is (mostly ) unearned.


You are aware that YOUR avatar is a mad green beastie with Brünnhilde delusions, aren't you?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Edit: I think I'm being manipulated here . . .


What makes you think that? I was genuinely curious how well you were going with de Albero's music. Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Well, I guess it was a misunderstanding.
> 
> Anyway, the Beethoven vs. Black Sabbath comparison seems to be very interesting to read. I'll get to work on that.


Not quite as interesting as it might sound...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

science said:


> Well, the point was to chase away Polednice, and the deed has been done. I'll leave the community forum as well.
> 
> You all enjoy your... whatever.


Why be dramatic over a forum?

How about this. If someone has a grave point of discussion and wants refuge from the brevity here, they can put (serious) after a thread title, or clearly communicate the seriousness in another way.


----------

